# Srs 2050 Tubes And Steel Can



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

After seeing Henrys post the other day shooting through a steel can I thought i would give it a try with these lighter caliber slingshots I am shooting. I found some 5/16 nuts with the centers filled in. I made these up a couple of years ago to go Jack Rabbit hunting. I had a piece of all thread and threaded it flush with the nut then cut it with a hack saw. They weigh 104 grain. The nut measures 1/2 x 1/4 inch.
The first two shots hit the can on the wide side of the nut you could see the imprint in the can. The second shot is the most impressive to me. It went through the can in an area that had not been hit and it was close to the open end of the can where it should have just bent it. It must have rotated enough to hit edge on. These small nuts are devastating.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Plenty of puch there!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Bunny would definitely say "OUCH"!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool, I love the flash of color when the nut hits the can! Seems like you are liking the 2050 tubes.


----------



## Sharpshooter99100 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice video mate, i mostly use hex nuts 17mm external size not sure in inches what it is. When i hit a steel tin sometimes does serious damage or not that much, it just depends on how it hits the tin as they rotate in flight and its pot luck. good shooting!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Those 5/16'' nuts do pack a heck of a punch. I made some today and left a little bit of the all-thread sticking out of each side of the nut. I was shooting at about 7 or 8 yards with single thera-band gold 7/8'' straight cut and was punching holes through one side of a tin can. The shots that didnt go through still split the tin. I was shocked because the 7/8'' straight cut bands are what I use for plinking with 5/8'' marbles because it seems like if you over power a marble they dont always fly straight. But it was still enough power to put those nuts through that tin can.


----------

